# Contador 74LS190 Up/Down con Reset



## johneltefuel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hola amigos eh estado haciendo un contador 0-99 y reset con dos 74LS190,2 Decodificadores 74LS47 y un display duplo(doble) , en Circuitmaker y en protoboard me salio bien y todo, pero cuando lo hice en PCB no me cuenta en orden.

ahora les dejo el diseño en Circuitmaker  para que vean como es el cirucito y el PCB para que vean que tengo mal.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2011)

Al parecer lo que falta conectar en los 74LS47 son las entradas Test(3) y RBI(5). Estas Entradas, Si no se utilizan, deben ser conectadas al positivo de la fuente.

También, probablemente, en el Display doble que utilizas no coincidan las terminales con respecto al de LiveWire.
verifica esto.

Si, como dices, no te cuenta en orden, podrías decir en qué orden cuenta ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos 

no se quiere subir el video, pero aqui tienes el video que lo subi a youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/johnjeremia#p/a/u/0/l9d4X9n6Twc.

otra cosa si conecto las entradas del 74LS190 no pasa nada verdad!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 3, 2011)

El problema parece estar en las conexiones que van entre el contador y el decodificador de 7 segmentos... posiblemente las tienes invertidas o tienes alguna cruzada con otra...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola johneltefuel

Efectivamente como te menciona *Chico3001* tienes 2 puentes con alambre que debes cambiar.
Del contador hacia el decodificador los puentes con alambre que están mal son:
Correcto. Incorrecto.
3-7_____3-6.
7-6_____7-7.
Tú los tienes en la forma incorrecta.

Noto, en el video, que al acercar tu dedo a un integrado, no sé cuál es, la cuenta se altera.
Tambien, cuando utilizas el Reset no funciona correctamente pues en ocasiones no cambia a 00 sino a otro número.
En este caso creo que se requiere utilizar un circuito eliminador de rebote.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos

Muchísimas gracias a los dos por ayudarme me sirvieron de muchísima ayuda,como dijo MrCarlos el problema estaba entre el contador y el decodificador arregle eso y ya me funciona bn luego subu el archivo como va correctamente.

Otra cosa MrCarlos que es un circuito eliminador de rebote ?? el profesor me dijo algo sobre eso pero no se como hacerlo ni como funciona me puedes ayudar en eso.

Muchísimas Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola johneltefuel

Hay Varios circuitos antirrebote(Debounce) solo tienes que entrar a Google.com he indagar allá.
Pregunta por: circuitos antirrebote.

Uno sencillo es el que viene en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel (Nov 3, 2011)

donde ba conectado el circuito anti rebote


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola johneltefuel

Ves el interruptor en el circuito que adjunté ?.
Ese es tu switch de Reset. Todo lo demás es el circuito antirrebote.

Entra a Google.com he indaga por otros tipos de circuitos; hay varios que puedes estudiar para descubrir cual se adapta más a tu circuito.

El que te propongo sería el más sencillo pero hay que probar a ver si funciona con tu circuito.

saludos


----------



## johneltefuel (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola amigos 

Les tengo mi aporte de un Contador 74LS190 Up/Down con Reset (areglado).

les voy a dejar el diagrama en Circuitmaker, una imagen del cirucito y el PCB comprimido.

muchas gracias a MrCarlos por ayudarme.



Saludos 
A su orden


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2011)

johneltefuel dijo:


> Hola MrCarlos
> 
> no se quiere subir el video, pero aqui tienes el video que lo subi a youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/johnjeremia#p/a/u/0/l9d4X9n6Twc.
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, revisa como recomendo un colega, tienes intercambiado el bit A por el bit D en la entrada del decodificador.- SAludos.-


----------



## johneltefuel (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin

pero ya ese problema lo solucione, gracias de todos modos

también deje mi aporte ya reparado el circuito 

Saludos


----------



## motasliveVON (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ho*l*a. **E*s *que* tengo un problema con el 74190.
*L*o *que* necesito es *que* pare en cero pero no s*é* como hacerlo*.*   


*E*sto es lo *que* tengo y me falta solo eso para terminarlo*,* pero como se pued*e* ver*,* no me queda as*í *mucho tiempo*. *


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Intenta explicar mejor lo que pretendes que haga el Contador.

Publica el fichero DSN, así lo podremos simular.

Sal U2


----------



## motasliveVON (Oct 8, 2014)

Buenas tardes.
miguelus 

Espero que sirva la simulación, manejo Proteus versión 7.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola motasliveVON

Mencionas en tu mensaje #13, *proyecto para dentro de 2 días.* en el subtítulo de este tema. 
Ya han pasado 8 días.(08/oct/2014 20:03:01)

Hay varias cosas por mejorar en tu proyecto. Están marcadas en el archivo adjunto.
Tienes varias entradas de control sin conexión.

Para que un contador se detenga, contando descendentemente, cuando llegue a cero debes detectar cuando esto ocurra y en ese instante inhibir los pulsos que está contando.

Son necesarios todos los botones que tienes en tu diseño ??.
El conmutador que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste, para qué sirve ??.

Me puedes decir para qué se utilizan ??. . . Qué pretendes que haga cada uno.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## motasliveVON (Oct 10, 2014)

Buenas Tardes 
mrcarlos
Lo que paso con la foto era, para que, pudieran observar como tenia el circuito por el momento.
El formato DSN es para que pudieran ver la simulación.
Los interruptores si son necesarios. Ya que estos nos sirven para colocar el tiempo que deseamos.


Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta.



Buenas tarde 
mrcarlos

Ya vi lo que surrayaste.

Te explico para que sirve el conmutador: es para que arranque; o sea activa y desactiva el circuito; del ¿porque? bueno como no se puede programar al menos de que no estén enviando la señal y por eso le coloque ese conmutador.

Referente al D/U del 74190,pues voy a mirar. ¿por que?  no se que efectos traiga. 

Cuando me hablas de la salida que es imprudente colocar, la verdad la necesito,porque, no podre colocar el número que deseo, para que, empiece a contar de forma descendente.

En cuanto a los otros errores le pido disculpa, me quedo muy feo así conectado de esa forma y a lo otro error que era conectar al vcc, la verdad no sabia que tenia que ir conectado de esa forma.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola motasliveVON

Bien, creo entender lo que pretendes hacer.
Un contador programable descendente de 3 cifras que se detenga cuando llegue a cero.

Vamos viendo primero las entradas que no están conectadas.
Por regla general todas las entradas de un circuito deben tener un nivel lógico adecuado (Ya sea 0 o 1) a lo que queremos que haga ese IC.
Las entradas U/D. Queremos que los 74LS190 cuenten descendentemente así que esta entrada debe aplicárseles un 1 para que quede programado como contador descendente.
En la simulación, como podemos ver, al no estar conectada esa entrada, el simulador asume un nivel alto en esa entrada. Pero puede ocurrir que al armar el circuito en la realidad tome esa ‘No conexión’ como un 0. quedando así programado para contad ascendentemente. Y esto no es lo que Tú quieres. 

Si te fijas, el nombre de esa entrada te dice mucho de los niveles lógicos que hay que aplicar a esta entrada (PIN 5) para que cuente en una dirección o en la otra. *U*/*D*(La *D* con rayita arriba): *D* = 1, *U* = 0.
*D* = *D*own, Contar hacia abajo. *U* = *U*p, Contar hacia arriba. 

Lo mismo ocurre con los decodificadores 74LS47. si no conectas las entradas RBI y LT quien sabe que hará el circuito al ser armado en la realidad.
Te fijas que en esas entradas hay un pequeño circulo ??. . .
Eso quiere decir que la función será cierta cuando el IC sienta un 0 en esa entrada.
*LT* = *L*amp *T*est = probador de todos los segmentos, cuando es, 0 la función para probarlos segmentos es cierta así que todos los segmentos encenderán con el objetivo de verificar que todos estén bien.

*RBI* = *R*ipple *B*lanking *I*nput. Ésta entrada cuando es cierta (0) Y tengas el código binario del cero (0000) en sus entradas A, B, C y D, el Display conectado a ese decodificador NO encenderá.

En fin ten en cuenta esta aseveración: Por regla general todas las entradas de un circuito deben tener un nivel lógico adecuado (Ya sea 0 o 1) a lo que queremos que haga ese IC.

Para programar el número que quieres que inicie es más fácil si utilizas las entradas D’s de los contadores 74LS190.
Éstas entradas D’s funcionan Así:
El número binario que tengas programado en sus entradas D’s pasarán a sus respectivas Q’s después de aplicar un pulso de transición negativa a su entrada de control llamada PL(11). (De 1 a 0 regresando a 1) 

La programación de esas D’s las puedes hacer con *DIPSW_4* o con  los *THUMBSWITCH-BCD* como son nombrados en el simulados ISIS de Proteus.

Para pasar esos datos de las D’s a Las Q’s puedes utilizar un solo botón como se mira en la documentación que te adjunto.

La compuerta AND de 3 entradas y el voltímetro no sé para que los tienes en tu diseño. Pero ahí están.

Para que se detenga el contador lo puedes lograr detectando cuando todos los 74LS190 lleguen a 0.

Espero toda la información que te adjunto te sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## locutor (Dic 5, 2014)

hola estoy elavorando un contador 0 a 99 como el de este foro peron con 2 sensores de herradura uno de entrada para contar y otro de salida para descontar mi duda es como adapto estos sensores e intentado con un 7476 flip flop jk pero lo no consigo alguien que me pueda explicar


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola locutor

Creo que ningún simulador para circuitos electrónicos logra simular la obstrucción de un rayo de luz entre emisor y receptor de dispositivos sensibles a la luz.

Sin embargo te puedes valer de un truco:
Con un interruptor enciendes el emisor o lo apagas.

Qué simulador, para circuitos electrónicos, donde desarrollas tus diseños utilizas ??
Adjunta el Archivo que se genera con el comprimiéndolo con WinZip o WinRar. De otro modo enviarán de nuevo al área administrativa llamada Moderación tu mensaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## locutor (Dic 6, 2014)

este es el circuito que elaboro solo que como comente tengo que hacer que cuente y descuente con el sensor de herradura como los de la imagen, en el circuito creo que tengo varias conexiones mal se termina el tiempo para entregar el proyecto y aun hay cosas que no entiendo agradezco su colaboracion..gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 7, 2014)

Hola locutor

He estado verificado el circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #21. Tiene tantas cosas por mejorar que sería preferible empezar de nuevo.

Una cosa que debes aclarar es el con qué dispositivos vas a realizar tu diseño.
En otro mensaje mencionas que con Flip-Flip’s pero el que presentas en tu mensaje #21 está ‘Realizado’ con contadores integrados.

Entonces: sería con Flip-Flop’s J-K o con contadores como el 74LS190 ??

Analiza la imagen adjunta. Como verás hay muchas cosas por mejorar en tu diseño con el 74LS190.

Un diseño que te serviría de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo es el que desarrollo *RAFAMCY* el cual está por acá:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-asincrono-0-15-ff-jk-72020/index2.html#post978151_

Entonces dos cosas:
Vas a continuar el desarrollo con el 74LS190 ??. . . Sería más fácil con el 74LS192.
Te sirve de ejemplo el de *RAFAMCY* ??. . . Él lo desarrollo en el simulador ISIS de Proteus Ver. 8, pero puedes basarte en el documento PDF que está por allá.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## locutor (Dic 7, 2014)

MrCarlos gracias por la colaboración,estoy utilizando contador el 74ls190 voy a analizar el circuito que me sugieres y empezare de nuevo....


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola locutor

A dos días transcurridos de tu último mensaje (Hoy: 09/dic/2014) tienes algunos avances ??.
O ya has logrado desarrollar completamente tu diseño ??


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## locutor (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola MrCarlos
gracias por la atención desarrollo otro circuito pero no logre mi objetivo, una pregunta este vídeo es justo lo que quiero lograr mi duda es como a los 40 segundos a que se refiere cuando dise  !dar el re-set para el integrado 7476!.
este es el titulo del vídeo no pude pegar el link :CONTADOR CON INFRARROJO, ASCENDENTE Y DESCENDENTE, INTECAP
Gracias porla atencion de nuevo,,


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola locutor

En realidad sería muy difícil adivinar a que se refiere cuando dice “dar el Reset para el integrado 73”
Porque yo oigo 73 y no 7476 como lo mencionas Tú.

Supongo que el video está en esta dirección:




 
Creo que en el diseño que muestran en ese video utilizan el Flip-Flop 74LS73 y el contador 74LS192 según lo menciona el Presentador.

Dices que desarrollas otro circuito pero no logras tu objetivo.
Como es ese circuito ?? . . . podríamos verlo ?

Habías dicho que tenias el IC 74LS190; es con ese que estás desarrollando tu proyecto ??

Ahora: fíjate bien, creo que ya habías mencionado que tu sistema tiene una entrada y una salida. O sea que no es una sola vía por donde se entra y/o se sale.
Este es el caso del video.
Pero en tu diseño hay una puerta para entrar y otra para salir.

Con el 74LS190 lo que se puede hacer es: cuando se entra, el contador
debe estar condicionado para contar +1, mientras que para salir 
debe estar condicionado para contar –1.
Esto se logra con su entrada de control llamada D/U(Negada). PIN 5.
Si va a contar +1, esta entrada debe estar a nivel bajo.
Si va a contar –1, esta entrada debe estar a nivel alto.

Actualmente no se que simulador utilizas, si es el LiveWire te diré que varios de los dispositivos que trae en sus librerías no funcionan bien, incluyendo algunos contadores.

Tengo un avance que te pudiera servir. Fue desarrollado con el ISIS de Proteus.
Se tiene que hincar la simulación con un nivel alto en el LOGICSTATE Llamado *Enable=0* -a Nivel Alto(1) para que no haga la función Enable-. Posteriormente lo cambias a nivel alto(1).
El otro LOGICSTATE es para restablecer los contadores a cero.
Los botones deben ser *NC*(*N*ormalmente *C*errados). Con ellos se simula la obstrucción de la LUZ entre el emisor y receptor.

Échale una mirada a ver si te sirve. Tienes que presionar un botón, esperar un tiempo y luego soltarlo para que haga bien la secuencia, ya sea de contar +1 o –1.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## locutor (Dic 11, 2014)

Hola MrCarlos 
El circuito que me sugeriste me dio una idea mas clara es lo que e tratado de hacer,,, sobre tu pregunta que simulador uso es livewire y si es verdad lo que dices voy a descargarme el isis proteus, veré como complemento mas el circuito una duda.. si montara el circuito en protoboard que conexión hago a ala pata 4 del 74ls190 donde esta el Enable=0?... no necesito pulsos de reloj.
Gracias por la atención..


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola locutor

El PIN 4 del 74LS190 debe tener un nivel bajo(0) para que cuente.
Si es nivel alto no contará nada.
Entonces puedes agregar un conmutador para conectar esa terminal del IC ya sea al Vcc para que no cuente, O a tierra para que cuente. Recuerda que antes de energizarlo esta terminal debe estar a nivel alto(1) para que inicie en cero, posteriormente cambias el conmutador a nivel bajo(0).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola locutor

Tu contador probablemente cuente en ‘desorden’
Esto ocurre con los botones, interruptores, conmutadores mecánicos, generan más de un pulso por el rebote.
Tambien al agregar ‘alambritos’  y cambiar el nivel de entrada de Clock en los contadores.

Para eliminar efecto (Rebote)  debes agregar un circuito llamado *Debounce*(Anti-Rebote) el cual puedes encontrar en algún tema por aquí.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## locutor (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola MrCarlos
Investige sobre el circuito de rebote y encontré estos cual creas que me funcione mejor. Lo digo por los sensores de herradura que utilizo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola locutor

Se que tienes un contador Al cual le aplicas pulsos por medio de unos sensores ópticos de herradura pero lo desconozco totalmente; el circuito.

Creo que cualquiera de los circuitos que presentas en las imágenes que adjuntaste te serviría.
Pero el ‘truco’ está en qué parte de tu circuito lo intercalarías y cómo lo adaptarías.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 31, 2014)

Hola locutor

Cómo va tu diseño ??

En el video Mencionan que el circuito utiliza el 74LS192.
Con ese Contador es mucho más fácil pues tiene dos entradas de Clock, una para contar hacia arriba y otra para contar hacia abajo.

En cambio el 74LS190 solo tiene una entrada de Clock y por otra entrada de control se le ‘Dice’ en que dirección contar.
Así que primero se le debe decir hacia donde contar y luego se le aplica un pulso de transición positiva a su entrada Clock. Para eso es el Flip-Flip que se mira en uno de los diseños que te adjunto.

Nota que en el que está desarrollado con el 74:S192 le falta un 74LS47, sus resistencias limitadoras para los segmentos del Display y el Display.

Espero esto te sirva para continuar con tu diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

